# Status Aerials



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

I am not sure if this is generally known, I have only just found out and feel there may be others not aware of the situation.

Both the new Status Omni-Directional and Directional Aerials have their booster fitted in the Aerial itself. The box inside the TV cabinet, or wherever is the power supply for this.

Status also do an amplifier for Aerials in a box exactly the same with the same connections etc. 

I put in a cable up to the TV cabinet in order to connect an outside aerial, because I have the Omni-Directional one, I thought I could just plug the lead into the box and the signal would be amplified, but that is definitely not the case. Now I will have to consider getting an amplifier as well.

I hope this makes sense and may enlighten any who did not this.

John


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

hi jabber, we have two (??????) on our mh, and neither of them work, we have an indoor one now and one like an old telly one which we can fix to the roof, do you reckon what you found out could be the cause of ours being !!!!!!!!?unusable?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Jabber,

It's a well known fact that status omni's are about as much use as a one legged man at an arse kicking contest, i've had 2 and both were more than useless. However both of mine had an amplifier/booster fitted in line in the wardrobe which drew power from the leisure battery, this was part of the standard supplied set up. I've wasn't aware of the set up you describe.

pete.


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Before getting the MH I had spent many pounds on buying different Aerials and the best setup I ever was using a Grade Image 530/18/2 Vision Plus Directional TV Antenna, The same company as Status. I use to take this through a Labgear mains aerial amplifier from Argos, that did radio as well.

Result if it was possible to get a picture, I always got one, disbelievers were allowed in the caravan to see.

I intend taking it with me when I get an amplifier for it, as backup for the Omni, which as Pete says is pretty useless, you only have to look round sites to see the number of vans with a second aerial.

Pete, I agree with you completely, I do not know when they did this switch to a power supply but I think it may have been last year sometime. The two look identical, same number of switches, same number of inputs same red light. One is marked POWERPACK and the amplifier Vision Plus TV SIGNAL BOOSTER.

Pete, I suggest you get an Aerial as I have described above and run it through your booster, I think you will find that works well.

Raine if they are Powerpacks, yes.

Status do a number of different clamps etc. I am hoping to fit my Aerial to the ladder - it must have some use for me.

Well worth looking at there website www.gradeuk.co.uk they also sell direct.

I hope this helps.

John


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hmmmn, we have a status aerial, (the round one whatever that is), it's brilliant :!: We get great clear pictures on at least 3 channels, usually 4 or 5.

I do wonder if it has something to do with the telly which is quite modern, tunes in automatically and will get a 'snowy' picture with just plugging a cable in the back. 8O 

We also have a small video player for catching up on stuff we missed before going away and for the navigator/wife to watch whilst travelling along.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

hi, thanks, i will tell hubby, 
when we watched the first england game, we had so many white spots we couldn't make out which was the ball, as it turned out it didn't really matter (sigh)


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

II have had great signals on a couple of sites as well, I hope its not my brand new Sharp 15" LCD television, actually I know its not.

I have just happened to stay at a number of sites the CC have dubious reception as well.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Bought a Labgear aerial with booster model ANR611 http://store.labgear.co.uk/labgear.storefront/40eb267f0d70b916273fd99a8d660735/Catalog/1096 from a shop called Poundzone in Wrexham for £3 :!: For that price I might buy another one just for the booster.

Tried it at home on the laptop with USB TV & it seemed to work fine.


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

*Status*

Hi everyone, we're having a Status 530/10 fitted and as far as I know it has built in amplification/booster. The Bessie comes with a TV socket pre wired for the optional factory fitted Status aerial. Does anyone have this model and is it any good? Jeffus. 8)


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jeffus, yes that is as far as I know the best available, the booster is at the mast head and the powerpack elsewhere. If I got a new one fitted that is what I would get, its had several excellent reviews.

Others may be interested to know that Grade now supply a plate to fit over the original Omni Aerial hole so that you could then fit a Status 530 there or elsewhere. Could be an easy conversion, if you are using the powerpack already I would imagine all you would need would be the new aerial and plate. Should be quick and easy to fit then.

Perhaps any members now using a 530 could let us know how it compares with their previous Omni.

Let us know Jeffus how you get on.

John


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

*Aerials*



jabber said:


> Hi Jeffus, yes that is as far as I know the best available, the booster is at the mast head and the powerpack elsewhere. If I got a new one fitted that is what I would get, its had several excellent reviews.
> Let us know Jeffus how you get on.


Don't worry John, I pick the new van up first week Sept and take it for a three week tester to the Lakes. When I return I will be updating all members as to the faults (hope there's not many) and hopefully all the good bits (like aerials, trackers, air con, alarms and sat nav I've had fitted). I too read good reviews about the Status 530/10. Thanks for your info good buddy, I keep everyone posted on our progress, cheers, Jeffus. 8)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Jeffus & jabber,

Picking up my nuevo on monday(fingers, legs & everything else X'd), it'll be fitted with a status 530/10, so i'll let u know if its any good.

pete.


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

They are a nice MH Pete, hope all goes well and you really enjoy it!

John


----------



## 90374 (May 1, 2005)

My 530 is fantastic, we use a digibox to view the extra TV and radio channels where availible, the signal strength seems to be always over 80% (as shown by the digibox). When used for normal tv it is still very good.

The digibox only cost £35 and can also be used to pick up e-mails via hot spots much in the sameway as a laptop when fitted with a wireless network adapter. Thats why you may sometimes see us in a McDonalds car park downloading our messages.


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

*Aerials*

Hey nice one guys, thanks for all the input. Pete, yes let us know if you rate the 530/10 I'd be very interested. Enjoy your new van and hope it's all you expected it to be. I have 57 days (so who's counting?????) to go before we pick up our van. We're getting exited now. Alex (at Marquis) emailed me only yesterday to confirm all was well and on target (no prompting from me) and and I confirmed him to fit a reversing camera for me. I can't praise Marquis enough for their constant attention. Speak soon, Jeffus. 8)


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Hi everyone I have used the 530/10 and it is a realy good aerial with great reception.
I have now fitted a 530/5 in my new motorhome, the advantage of this is you can fit it in to one of the overhead lockers instead of a full length wardrobe, and it works just as well as the 530/10. The only difference is the length of the mast. 
    
Eddie


----------

